# Mr. Chubby



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Ever since Cru was neutered, he has packed on the weight. 
He was always on the thin side before, so I never worried about him eating too much. But NOW, he's a chubster even though he eats the same amount of food as before he was neutered.
So my question for you long time breeders, veterinarians, doggy dieticians, etc. is,.....Is it best to reduce portion size or switch to a lower calorie food? 
Thanks
Dawna


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Dawna,
How old is Cru?


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

He will be 2 tomorrow!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I assume you mean two years old. <grin> You also didn't mention if you give him treats.

I would consult with your vet first, but at that age after neutering, they also can slow down sometimes in their activity and metabolism. Since he is gaining weight and you have not changed his diet or amount given to him, I would cut back a little at each feeding and see what happens.


----------



## Toby (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi,

I am new to this group. I have a male 7 month old Havanese and Labradors.
I hope to learn a lot about the wonderful Havanese from this group.
Toby


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Kathy,
Sorry, I was in a hurry. lol Yes, he'll be 2 years old tomorrow. 
He doesn't normally get treats, except for flossies, especially now that he's getting chunky. He gets a few veggies mixed in with his kibble, too, sometimes.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to Toby!  

Dawna, I just took almost 5 mos old Shelby to the vet. We discussed that she should be spayed soon and he told me I would have to watch her calories after that. She is a bigger Hav, weighing 7.6 lbs already.  
Hav #1, Kodi, is 15 mos and only weighs 10 lbs. But he has been a very poor eater and Shelby loves her food.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome Toby - we would love to see some pics!! You will find lots of great info on this forum. 

Logan is 17 1/2 weeks and 8.5 lbs. He is due to be neutered in 4 weeks. I hope he doesnt gain much more!! Is that normal after neutering, or is it just that Cru was neutered when he was older?? Logan is my first male dog. My girls did not gain any more weight than normal after their spaying. 
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmmmmm...... maybe Ricky's not a Havanese after all.... he weighs 14 lbs. and is 7.5 months!!! He's not chubby either, but he's a lot heavier than we thought he'd be. Both his parents are 10 lbs. Oh well......


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Laurie,
I'm not sure if neutering after he was mature has anything to do with the weight gain or not. The vet says not, but he also said they shouldn't gain additional weight because their neutered. ummm right. 
Dawna


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Dawna, sounds like it is time for Cru to start taking you on more walks! :lol 

Have you been free-feeding Cru? As my dogs quit growing (size) and hit a less active stage, I've had to start rationing food. My dogs get fed individually now so I can monitor who is eating which amount. I put out food twice a day and remove it after 30-60 minutes. If they aren't interested in that time, then it gets removed. I don't let mine graze all day anymore.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My food bowls dont last on the floor for more than 3 minutes, by then they are emptied & all three are checking each others bowl out to make sure they didnt miss out on anything!! The only get fed twice a day, but less now cause we are training with treats & are trying not to let them get too fat!! 
Marj, at Logans puppy class there is a 5 month old Havanese who is 14 lbs - so dont feel too bad. Lily is 4 years old and 17.5 lbs. She is not fat , just very sturdy!! I think she has lost weight since we got Logan, as two people have asked me if she lost weight, and she plays all day with him. Better than a diet!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Nah, I don't feel badly at all really! Ricky was at the vet's last month and I was told he was just fine, not at all overweight, so that's good. I like him chunky anyway.  lol


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Kimberly,
I don't free feed Cru anymore. Although I did when he was a puppy. Now he just gets fed twice a day, 1/2 an egg at least every other day with a few bites of veggies, tiny bites of cheese, etc. for treats on some days. Today's his birthday, so he did get a treat today.

Just today, I think I maybe can tell he is slimming down a little, since I've cut back on his food. My vet's office is on the way to our office, so I think I'll stop by and put him on the scale in a couple of days.
Dawna


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I've noticed that some Havs really vary in a pound or two quickly. My last male (same age as Cru) would vary between 15 & 17 pounds on a regular basis.

*By the way, Happy Birthday Cru!*


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Parker is 7 1/2 months old. He got neutered one month ago. He now weighs 15 pounds! And he too got to e this chunky monkey after being neutered! Our vet never told us this would happen! The activity level is still high and he eats about the same-slightly more- but he seemed to gain it quickly after the surgery! I can't believe that we have to take him with us to Weight Watchers!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

None of my dogs have gained any undesireable weight after being neutered/spayed. Bugsy is still young and I am not sure if he is done growing or not, but he is 8 months old and weighs 10.2 lbs (has for a while now) and he was fixed at 6 1/2 or was it 7 months.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi was neutered at 6 mos. and he didn't gain any weight. At 15 mos he is only 10.2 lbs. I think it is just the dog, just like people. Some are bigger boned


----------

